# Stimulus Scam..



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2020)

From Facebook

Just. To let you know..Just got a phone call from 875-343-0221. The Man claimed my Government issued check was ready for deposit into my Banking Account! He needed my account information for the deposit to go through! WHAT??? He got the right girl. Pretty sure he's sorry it was me on the end. BEWARE! Our Elderly might fall for this horrific Scam. Don't let it be your Parents or Grandparents. SCUM, true definition of SCUM!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 21, 2020)

Another one..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2020)

No shortage of lowlifes these days.  Luckily most of us are too smart to fall for their scams.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 22, 2020)

Aah stick that check up your....*


----------



## Don M. (Mar 22, 2020)

There must be a bunch of gullible people out there supporting all these scams....and generally, those who fall for these schemes are those who can least afford to.


----------

